# Prizefighter Rbr!



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

On Sky Sports 1, now. 

:bbb


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

really looking forward to this, i don't know why


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Great to see Larry Holmes. If he gets a few sessions to train Joshua, he will be a better fighter for it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

As if Holmes had heard of Joshua before... come on, man.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh the fraud Ray Winston is getting a feature. East end hard man born and bred in Enfield.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

just to show you guys how popular prizefighter is with the casuals

http://www.northstandchat.com/showt...ighter-and-Anthony-Joshua-LIVE-on-SKY-tonight

i only ever see boxing threads on there for super fights...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> As if Holmes had heard of Joshua before... come on, man.


Olympic gold medallist? Of course he'd heard of him.



Casper Gomez said:


> Oh the fraud Ray Winston is getting a feature. East end hard man born and bred in Enfield.


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Olympic gold medallist? Of course he'd heard of him.
> 
> :lol:


He said he didn't.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> just to show you guys how popular prizefighter is with the casuals
> 
> http://www.northstandchat.com/showt...ighter-and-Anthony-Joshua-LIVE-on-SKY-tonight
> 
> i only ever see boxing threads on there for super fights...


Not sure how a thread on a forum makes it popular with casuals.. :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Not sure how a thread on a forum makes it popular with casuals.. :lol:


they love it


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> just to show you guys how popular prizefighter is with the casuals
> 
> http://www.northstandchat.com/showt...ighter-and-Anthony-Joshua-LIVE-on-SKY-tonight
> 
> i only ever see boxing threads on there for super fights...


Also maybe cos the only football on is u21s?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

salaam/shalom/peace/sup sup cunts!

check in.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ileyemi vs Moses is going to be on ringside?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah on now...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Boxing on Thursday. What a treat.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> just to show you guys how popular prizefighter is with the casuals
> 
> http://www.northstandchat.com/showt...ighter-and-Anthony-Joshua-LIVE-on-SKY-tonight
> 
> i only ever see boxing threads on there for super fights...


That forum is responsible for one of the greatest threads I have ever seen :yep


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Paullow said:


> That forum is responsible for one of the greatest threads I have ever seen :yep


what one was that?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Those noises he's making...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This guy is Teak Tough...


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> what one was that?


The Jamie gold thread. Pure gold


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

carl froch is getting beat.

i have been thinking it for awhile, but fuck it im going with it, groves is going to win


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

What time is toney fighting?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Paullow said:


> The Jamie gold thread. Pure gold


yeah that was funny as fuck :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

War groves!!!!


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> carl froch is getting beat.
> 
> i have been thinking it for awhile, but fuck it im going with it, groves is going to win


Can't see it, but it might be good for the division if Groves won


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought sky didnt buy the rigo card.

seems like they did


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Can't see it, but it might be good for the division if Groves won


i can just see groves on the back foot frustrating froch, you know when some undefeated fighters when they step up and you think "yep that 0 is going to go" like canelo for example, i just cant see it with groves (yet)


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Boxing on Thursday. What a treat.


 @Bill will still moan.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> thought sky didnt buy the rigo card.
> 
> seems like they did


http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-matches/

Surely wont be on both. Think that will sneakily be removed from the Boxnation schedule in the coming days


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Paullow said:


> The Jamie gold thread. Pure gold


Link?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

The mexicans in the doritos ad anyone know if they have a album out?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> The mexicans in the doritos ad anyone know if they have a album out?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Marvelous-Mariachis-Mexico/dp/B000R9R4OO/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_1


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> Link?


http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?168987-important-please-read

alot of the stuff got removed so its not as funny as it was 

edit: i think thats the one


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?168987-important-please-read
> 
> alot of the stuff got removed so its not as funny as it was


Spent a lot of time on the NSC board. Very very funny. I used to run DATM(Huddersfield Town Forum)


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck larry obolombo lost mad weight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sprott to win it.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?168987-important-please-read
> 
> alot of the stuff got removed so its not as funny as it was
> 
> edit: i think thats the one


That's the one, still funny as fuck but will take ages to go through it. Well worth it though


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?168987-important-please-read
> 
> alot of the stuff got removed so its not as funny as it was
> 
> edit: i think thats the one


Whats Lewis Dunk like? Bought him a few times on football manager as back up to the 1st team.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

what music are the british team walking out to!?!?!? good god.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boo for the americans cheer for james toney.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Elton j made in england


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah Larry, we're writing you off because you're a fucking drugs cheat you cunt.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gavern will knock him out.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm torn. I want to see Larry get sparked, but Ben Doughty is training him and he's a mate


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

C'mon Jason!!!!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Whats Lewis Dunk like? Bought him a few times on football manager as back up to the 1st team.


he had a couple of big clubs looking at him a couple of years ago but he lost his place in the brighton first team over the last couple of seasons, hes currently on loan to bristol city


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

go on obolumbo


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't believe this cheating cunt is getting cheers and being given a flippin' opportunity to fight. Fuck everyone involved.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tough first fight to predict. No clue what Larry will be like with shitloads of ped's. Gavern is imo the weakest link in the American team, but he would still be Larry's biggest win by far imo!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

big larry on the floor.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Larry down!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah he is shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I can't believe this cheating cunt is getting cheers and being given a flippin' opportunity to fight. Fuck everyone involved.


there where boos and a slight silence when his name was anounced.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I can't believe this cheating cunt is getting cheers and being given a flippin' opportunity to fight. Fuck everyone involved.


Casuals....

They most prob have no idea hes a drug cheat.

Funny how saggy he is.

Steroids is serious


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

According to sky he's been inactive they really have no shame


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LMFAO. Is that Hacksaw Jim Duggan in there? WHOOOOOOOAAAAH!!!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Druggie scum


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8 gavern

am i surprised he is called gav-in in stead of gav-urn


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Pussy trainer. I'd like that dude to go knock him out too. He's probably a druggy as well. Cunt.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

once a cheat always a cheat


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

These 2 are both fucked already :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

larry hasno power personally. throws the arms but they dont seem to bang as much.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Whats the rules in a draw? Gavern go through via the KD?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

how high are the war-machines trunks imagine Gavern had trained for this


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

His tits touching his shorts


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Larrys trunk are up to his neck


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

Fuck sake, is Larry O wearing a dress?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Olubamiwo is fucking shit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

not a bad opener, hilarious moments.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Toney will be in the Final no matter what.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The biggest problem with Gavern, is that he's more focused on being entertaining than he is on winning. That pisses me off!


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Even though i picked Olubamiwo to win PF, i hope he doesn't.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Larry is fucking dog shit. I hope he gets sparked clean.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jim watt with his American 101 bullshit.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gavern Wins surely...


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavern is cleaning this guys clock. It may well be a 30-26 win

USA 1-0


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Larry is on the jelly again in the 3rd.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Does the winner of Prize Fighter get Joshua providing its not Toney


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Whats the rules in a draw? Gavern go through via the KD?


punch stats

perfect example was when our very own jeff thomas knocked down kris agyui-dua in the first round. then lost the 2 other rounds...28-28 but somehow richie davis made it a 29-28 to aguyi - dua

cluelessss.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the yank is a joker.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope its a draw


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

They're taking their times with the score cards...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh for fuck sake..whats the wait going on.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"Dragging out the suspense" lol


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Its annoying when Gavern turns away from Larry, left himself vulnerable a few times.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

If a fix comes in...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah fix coming in..lol


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

This is gonna stink


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Larry wins so Prizefighter looks even more ridiculous.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF was the wait for?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

toney up next. Prepare for the..?

hahaha @ larry.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

thank fuck


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

29-28, 29-28, 29-27!?

Fucking idiots.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

BBBofC can stop boxer earning a living but cant tally a scorecard for 3 rounds thought the robbery was in there


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> WTF was the wait for?


a-levels math exam.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ROFL, hes probably not joking..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

29:28???
Fix was allready in but luckily Gavern was winning tooo clearly to rob him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl The Yanks are treating this like a joke and The UK lads are bang serious about it. Making me laugh the Yanks are trolling this..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> WTF was the wait for?


one of the judges had one round a draw...i think he fucked up and used a 9-9 round which threw the cards up so they sorted it out....still on a 10 point much thats fucking travestic.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Order me some cheesy chips and a can of coke when you're on the phone ordering mate.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Rambo said:


> His tits touching his shorts


He's a gym rat these days apparently :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Toney 2/1 to win the tournament now on Betfair..


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

COMON TONEY

donty go out like larry holmes ugly as hell n shit


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm honestly wondering if we'll see even 1 Brit in the semi's now. The draw hasn't been kind to the British fighters, especially Sprott, who is without doubt one of the top 2 or 3 fighters in the tournament. Unfortunately he's facing who i think is the best fighter in the first round.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> COMON TONEY
> 
> donty go out like larry holmes ugly as hell n shit


I've got some bad news...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

People are talking as if Toney is in his prime ffs. He'll probably get beat. He's here for the money, not the win.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

He's obviously shot but hopefully lights out can at least look remotely competent against these guys!


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

My first post outside the Lounge:

James Fucking Toney.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> one of the judges had one round a draw...i think he fucked up and used a 9-9 round which threw the cards up so they sorted it out....still on a 10 point much thats fucking travestic.


Scoring the first round 9-9 would be okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Druggie scum


you realize probably half of all world level boxers take shit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Pussy trainer. I'd like that dude to go knock him out too. He's probably a druggy as well. Cunt.


So you don't think Khan ever took stuff?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> you realize probably half of all world level boxers take shit?


So fucking what? Does that make it OK?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> So you don't think Khan ever took stuff?


No, I don't. Have you seen him come up positive yet? If not, then I've got no reason to question him.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> you realize probably half of all world level boxers take shit?


Yes you tedious prick.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Scoring the first round 9-9 would be okay.


No, it wouldn't. It's a 10 point must system, meaning one fighter MUST recieve 10 points. It can only be 9-9 if there is a point deduced


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

did james fight rahman twice? I know the 1st was a draw..im sure they fought again and rahman lost?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

James will do this just fine IMO. Control the pace, pick counters and make his man wary of swarming. The difference in power will be vast to anything the lads ever faced. He will deal with Gavern as well. I will be utterly shocked if he doesn't make at least final.

Audley's shown low output can work in this comp although he is a lot taller and southpaw but Toney's hard to catch and is spiteful. I think he will get a stoppage here in 2nd round.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

There's only one 'Lights out' and it aint Toney :deal


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the winner of the event facing Joshua.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This is NOT the same Toney who fought Lucas Browne.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 for toney.


clearly solid enough but looks a faded.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

10-9 for Toney but I am not sure he gets the PF format. Easy to get robbed and you need to win rounds clear.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No, it wouldn't. It's a 10 point must system, meaning one fighter MUST recieve 10 points. It can only be 9-9 if there is a point deduced


The knock down counts as a deducted point.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope Toney sparks him to shut that slag in the crowd up, what a dirty voice on her.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> This is NOT the same Toney who fought Lucas Browne.


Better or worse?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Legg way too respectful


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I swear that vile cunt in the crowd, imagine sitting next to that thing.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn james, getting caught in the 2nd.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I told you guys, Toney is fucking done. He has zilch.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm finding it difficult to split these two. Toney looks atrocious.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...i thought toney but legg was giving it that round.

10-9

20-18
toney


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Audley would stopped Legg by now....just saying


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I told you guys, Toney is fucking done. He has zilch.


That wont stop Hearn junior feeding him to Joshua for peanuts, the slimeball.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Better or worse?


Waaaaaaaay better. He was just a sad, sad sight in the Browne fight, and the performence itself was absolutely pathetic.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WAR TONEY!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Skills pay bills!!.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Toney is back, baby!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh brilliant right counter..ooh he is out...toney finishing legg looks wobbled ref stops it


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

STILL P4P!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> That wont stop Hearn junior feeding him to Joshua for peanuts, the slimeball.


I don't think Joshua would accept it tbh. That would be pathetic.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:happy Toney


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

loved the little saunter after Toney had wobbled Legg


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he brought it on.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Nice counter!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Watt 'Toney has proved in that one he still has a lot to offer'

Jim :-(


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That right hand was timed perfectly.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What a beautiful counter.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Jim Watt 'Toney has proved in that one he still has a lot to offer'
> 
> Jim :-(


The Opponent had 6 wins and 2 loses.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

He's shot but Toney can still show people a few things...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

slagggggss!!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Whats going on with this brit stoppages? So a fighter is hurt and the ref stops the fight? Shit stoppage.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

British stoppage. "Lights Dimmed" Toney.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony to win he will get better in each bout but needs to be careful not to coast to much.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Quality stuff from Toney, just a level above skillwise. Still sad to see he still needs to fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahaha james what u doing?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

industrial language..


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Didnt understand a word of that!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

haha awkward right there.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

anyone understand a word James Toney just said?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha at him asking for Nelson


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is just a freakshow.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I got milk baby!!.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I understand Toney more easily than Holmes.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> British stoppage. * "Lights Dimmed" Toney.*


:lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Whats going on with this brit stoppages? So a fighter is hurt and the ref stops the fight? Shit stoppage.


German cards are worse.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shout out to my uncle booboo, who remembers that?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I loved that finish from James Toney, worth the entrance fee


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> This is just a freakshow.


so why are you watching?


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No, it wouldn't. It's a 10 point must system, meaning one fighter MUST recieve 10 points. It can only be 9-9 if there is a point deduced


No brother its still 10-9 the removed point is taken at the end of the scorecard total

Winner MUST get 10


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

MrBiggerthan said:


> I loved that finish from James Toney, worth the entrance fee


hell yeah , so sad Im broke or I\d be there


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

King Horse said:


> The knock down counts as a deducted point.


No, it doesnt. At least one fighter HAS to receive 10 points in a round. A referee then deduces the point. That fighter has still received 10 points for the round, only to be deducted later.

Gavern scores a knockdown and wins the round = 10-8 Gavern.

Gavern scores a knockdown and looses the rest of the round =10-9 Gavern.

A round cannot be scored 9-9 unless a fighter has a point taken (seen Barerra/Naz round 12)


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Toney's arms make me laugh. They are typical long middleweight arms but on a stocky and out of shape heavyweight. Looks weird but he makes it work...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm excited for the next fight... maybe the two best fighters in PF going at it. I'm curious to see what type of mindset Sprott is in now, he's looked very poor in his last two fights.

WAR Wills!!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> No brother its still 10-9 the removed point is taken at the end of the scorecard total
> 
> Winner MUST get 10


That's what I just said.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

If toney wins this, it'll only make him more delusional with continuing his career, when in fact, he should back it in.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

sprott in good shape hope he is able to create something from it.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cmon Wills!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BOLO..thats my nickname.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That's what I just said.


NO

you said if a point is taken for a foul for example a round can be 9-9

it cannot

its removed from the FINAL fight score

the round was still technically 10-9


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I said sprott will win this tourney.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No, it doesnt. At least one fighter HAS to receive 10 points in a round. A referee then deduces the point. That fighter has still received 10 points for the round, only to be deducted later.
> 
> Gavern scores a knockdown and wins the round = 10-8 Gavern.
> 
> ...


oops missed this one

we're agreed :happy


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

10-9 Wills


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wills should have the first round.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

sprott looks stiff and unworkable and keeps his head up WAY too much.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight this one...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Card girl looking good.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

I fuckin love these cross road type scraps


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fight of the night by far...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Froch??


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch??


Both said it


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch??


Sproch


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

these 2 look good. 1 of em will win the tournament for me


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch??


I thought they said that :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

right on the bolo..lol


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> so why are you watching?


You never let up do you. Because I'm tired and not alot else on.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch??


Called him Froch a few times.... some subliminal marketing? #newagepromotion


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> oops missed this one
> 
> we're agreed :happy


:good


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

All level going into the last...


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch??


Heard that too... watt repeated it afterwards


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

sprotts a good solid pro

hes a certain level but he has never really dropped from that level

pity he has so many bogue german loses


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Didn't realise Froch was fighting tonight.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Sprott was pinged there. I dont think he is going to win this one.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wills looks fucked. Gonna lose this on workrate..


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

when Jim Watt said "laid back Americans" he actually meant "lazy black Americans"

RACIST!


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Michael Watson ringside with Eddie hearn?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:2 Sprott


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> when Jim Watt said "laid back Americans" he actually meant "lazy black Americans"
> 
> RACIST!


I got that too..you racist cracker! = )


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Sprott wins this. Thats my bet down. The lazy out of shape yank :rofl


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

This commentary is fucking awful. Sprott 2-1


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

lol:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Michael Watson ringside with Eddie hearn?


whats hearn up to?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

David Wills? WTF are you on Halling?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Jim read that too fast!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

wait a minute!!!


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy win for Sprott


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> whats hearn up to?


Is it him?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol..like some leslie nelson sketch. say it again.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Michael Watson ringside with Eddie hearn?


Yeah, he's in the next Prizefighter


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

if he complains.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Yeah, he's in the next Prizefighter


deep!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One judge gave sprott all 3 rounds? atsch


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Brian Minto will get a KO win and it will be brutal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

if its Sprott v Toney in the final will they do national anthems?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Little is going to shock the world! The next big Thing.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Minto will tear Little a new one here


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Little is going to shock the world! The next big Thing.


great pun.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> if its Sprott v Toney in the final will they do national anthems?


Only if they make Toney sing the Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Is Joshua on before or after the final?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

"There's not a man here" - classic gypsy phrase, good lad


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Is Joshua on before or after the final?


After semis before final


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Even a fleshy Minto will bury this kid


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Gavern scores a knockdown and looses the rest of the round =10-9 Gavern.


That should be 10-9 to Olubamiwo and then Larry gets the point taken off at the end of the fight for a 9-9 round.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

'The Beast' is a bit of an unfortunate nickname


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oooh slugfest.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Minto is fast...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

shit I got Brian Minto and Mike Mollo mixed up. Had fucking $50 on him to win. FFS!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol what kinda hair cut is that?crown bald fade?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

King Horse said:


> That should be 10-9 to Olubamiwo and then Larry gets the point taken off at the end of the fight for a 9-9 round.


Eh? One fighter HAS to score 10!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> shit I got Brian Minto and Mike Mollo mixed up. Had fucking $50 on him to win. FFS!!!


arrgh so mollo was the one who smashed that irish dude who defeated Tyson?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Little will not last the full 3


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> shit I got Brian Minto and Mike Mollo mixed up. Had fucking $50 on him to win. FFS!!!


:rofl Dunce.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Minto wins this whole thing..


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

This is what prizefighter is about.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Minto is pouring out too much. Won't have anything left for others.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

minto is tiny but dominating!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

MMM good comeback..


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Good scrap, this!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

He's going to lose but Little isn't as bad as a loss to Tom Dallas would suggest.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Minto is pouring out too much. Won't have anything left for others.


Your avatar is fucking amazing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> He's going to lose but Little isn't as bad as a loss to Tom Dallas would suggest.


he gassed out there nothing more.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Watt: Too Little too late, Smooth Jim


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Tom little would be a good opponent for Joshua in the near future..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

paul o'grady next to hearn?>


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> Your avatar is fucking amazing.


:lol: I love it too, man. Epic shot.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> paul o'grady next to hearn?>


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

What happened to anybody over 200lbs having power?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Tom little would be a good opponent for Joshua in the near future..


Darch is better than Little.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Darch is better than Little.


I thought he looked pretty good tonight. Just got bullied out of it by a dynamo of an opponent. You watching it?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Minto vs Joshua would be decent in Anthony's next available fight. Minto would get battered but so will everyone at the moment.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

My virgin media has gone down. Nooooo


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Classic scorecard reading.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Little got it on 1 judges card :OO Minto goes through TF


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> paul o'grady next to hearn?>


I hope he parked in the right spot tonight and went easy on the vip bar:yep


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

woaaaaaaaaaaah almost a British decision


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> Classic scorecard reading.


Fuckin awful, he's getting worse


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

King Horse said:


> That should be 10-9 to Olubamiwo and then Larry gets the point taken off at the end of the fight for a 9-9 round.


That's not how it works in the slightest


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> My virgin media has gone down. Nooooo


Same for me just as the decision was being announced. MOFO


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Couldn't see that Little deserved that one. Right man won.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Little doesn't have a Larry Holmes left jab."

No shit eh Glen?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That's not how it works in the slightest


A knockdown is worth one point, not two.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

good work by tom. also decent counter and vision. he clearly has the ability just not quick enough or sharp enough. has the charisma, technique and sportsmanship that will make him go decently far.

TRAIN MOTHERFUCKER, you lost 11 pounds and you look much better. good luck tom you have something about you.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

King Horse said:


> A knockdown is worth one point, not two.


Have you read any of my posts?

Fighter A scores a KD and wins the round 10-8

Fighter A scores a KD but looses the round, 10-9 to fighter A.

It's not hard to comprehend, and is, you know, the rules of boxing


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

King Horse said:


> A knockdown is worth one point, not two.


If one fighter is winning the round closely, then gets knocked down, its a 10-8 round. The fighter getting knocked down has to absolutely dominate to make it 9-9.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Every time Vano argues with Horse :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ffs, I used to like Ed Robinson, but he's just become so repetitive and Sky esque in his questioning.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I am already excited to see Joshua against a fat Little heavyweight!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Every time Vano argues with Horse :lol:


:lol: this is not even an opinion tho, it's a matter of fact. A round cannot be scored 9-9 unless the referee takes a point away.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Josh on next week, moving fast which I salute..


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> If one fighter is winning the round closely, then gets knocked down, its a 10-8 round. The fighter getting knocked down has to absolutely dominate to make it 9-9.


That's not how it works. It's a 10 point MUST system.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Fighter A scores a KD but looses the round, 10-9 to fighter A.


That would be two points for the knockdown.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Lads, leave the counting & shit to @Lazarus.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Jack said:


> If one fighter is winning the round closely, then gets knocked down, its a 10-8 round. The fighter getting knocked down has to absolutely dominate to make it 9-9.


I agree.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: this is not even an opinion tho, it's a matter of fact. A round cannot be scored 9-9 unless the referee takes a point away.


Nah m8. It's the "10 point must, unless you're a horse" scoring system.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Lads, leave the counting & shit to @Lazarus.


:lol: Dick.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

i have the urge to squeeze james toneys tits


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> That would be two points for the knockdown.


The fighter who scores the knockdown automatically wins the round, so 10-9. He then gets an additional point to credit the knockdown, 10-8. If the judges feel the other man did enough to win the round under normal circumstances and that the knockdown was a flash one, they can disregard the additional point, but the guy who scored the knockdown must win the round.

The only way there can be a legitimate 9-9 round is with a point deduction.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: this is not even an opinion tho, it's a matter of fact. A round cannot be scored 9-9 unless the referee takes a point away.


Yep I suppose if somebody really wanted to level it up to the fighter knocked down you could score it 10-10


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nah m8. It's the "10 point must, unless you're a horse" scoring system.


:lol:



dftaylor said:


> The fighter who scores the knockdown automatically wins the round, so 10-9. He then gets an additional point to credit the knockdown, 10-8. If the judges feel the other man did enough to win the round under normal circumstances and that the knockdown was a flash one, they can disregard the additional point, but the guy who scored the knockdown must win the round.
> 
> The only way there can be a legitimate 9-9 round is with a point deduction.


:deal

It's really not difficult, and this situation crops up all the time.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Tony is class. Looking forward to him destroying Joshua.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh man not looking good for james.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Can hear a mouse fart here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shut the fuck up you fool, [email protected] crowd.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Flair is in the building.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaa


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first round was Close...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Can hear a mouse fart here.


lol.sky audi technician forgo the sound bites.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

The "whoooo"s are hilarious, need more of this in boxing


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Toney drooling more than a old english sheepdog..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

toney 10-9

gavern not out of it though.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry to be a tedious cunt, but can someone give me a quick rundown on what’s gone on. Just got in and I don’t fancy filtering through 21 pages to see the results


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf james..oh well.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Sorry to be a tedious cunt, but can someone give me a quick rundown on what's gone on. Just got in and I don't fancy filtering through 21 pages to see the results


Look at the CHB prediction thread mate for whos left in it..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

S.H.O.T.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

second round Close again


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gavern gave a good few shots. my heat sinks whenever toney gets caught.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Funny as fuck this woooooooo!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

big ric flair fan


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I love this cunt..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooo hahahahahaha, what a clown..tricked him sucker and got dropped. lol


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gavern. needs to fight here soon he would seel more than some prospects.:lol:


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Fuck sake wtf is this shit?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Haha, Gavern is a boxing equivalent of Ric Flair.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gavern wins this!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

something out of wwf wrestling challenge.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This freakshow is like the return of Ric Flair to WWE.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

this is sad to see


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

#EddieHearn #NewAgePromoting


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Whenever I look at the back of Tonys head I want to eat some Minstrels.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ric Flair has won this for me


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:1 for Gavern for me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking crow.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i reckon the other semi-final will be a bit gruelling as well. the final will be competed by two completely gassed fighters


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Shows how good Browne is if he goes 12 rounds against this version of Toney.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

What a piece of shit Nick Halling is, he shouldn't be allowed to utter the name James Toney nevermind criticism him. 

He ruins watching Boxing on Sky Sports


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

That was bizarre.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

that was one funny ass fight!

woooooo lmao!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2- 1 Gavern not watching this fight to lick toneys arse like the commentary team and officials


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Horrible


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

More evidence why PF is utter shit. Toney, despite being old, fat and shot is able to compete and beat all of these guys.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Thought James just edged it. Could go either way..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

think toney got it.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

2-1 Toney


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Wooooh!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> What a piece of shit Nick Halling is, he shouldn't be allowed to utter the name James Toney nevermind criticism him.
> 
> He ruins watching Boxing on Sky Sports


He is the worst thing about Sky's coverage of the sport.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That was hilarious


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> What a piece of shit Nick Halling is, he shouldn't be allowed to utter the name James Toney nevermind criticism him.
> 
> He ruins watching Boxing on Sky Sports


Awful commentator who has far to much to say for himself. It's like he thinks he's the expert there..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Even the commentators throwing out wrestling entertainment cliches.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wooooooo


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I think Toney won

That fight was ridiculous though :lol: the actual fight and the WOO's of course, I loved it even though it was terrible really.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Bah....gutted.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep. Have it the same.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> 2- 1 Gavern not watching this fight to lick toneys arse like the commentary team and officials


wooooaaaw!! glad i was wrong


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Woooooo


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Robbery.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LMFAO. Did Mcdonald do the woooooooooooooooo???


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Dreadful decision.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Please Toney retire now.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

How is Toney doing?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ehhh, well that is dissapointing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sad Toney reduced to that really.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cunt!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Dreadful decision.


No.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> That was hilarious


that was well funny,
the crowd cracked me up too!

wooooooooooooo lol! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Toney got robbed!!!!!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Awful commentator who has far to much to say for himself. It's like he thinks he's the expert there..


Halling is all fiction


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> I think Toney won
> 
> That fight was ridiculous though :lol: the actual fight and the WOO's of course, I loved it even though it was terrible really.


that man won the fight acting like a clown

altho funny

Toney won rd 2

Watt cant call/score a counter punch to save his life


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

Nature Boy Jason Gavern's going to get Brian Minto in the final I reckon


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Dreadful Prizefighter


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

pathetic. toney shouldn't be involved in these circus shows.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

David Price should have entered this, fairly sure he would have won.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Toney got robbed!!!!!!


No.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Relentless said:


> pathetic. toney shouldn't be involved in these circus shows.


you sure? what was he doing in ufc? lol


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

also toney actually touched gloves then threw a lil slap


when toney tried to touch gav tried to kill him


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The reduction to 3 a season is needed but it doesn`t look like it`s starting until next season,does that mean we have got 5 of these left before July I hope not.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

NSFW said:


> David Price should have entered this, fairly sure he would have won.


British glass everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

not even gonna bother watching now that Toney is out


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> that was well funny,
> the crowd cracked me up too!
> 
> wooooooooooooo lol! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


He's quickly becoming my favourite heavyweight


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> He's quickly becoming my favourite heavyweight


hes a lot more entertaining than wlad lmao!

wooooooooooooooo lol!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Look at the CHB prediction thread mate for whos left in it..


Thanks mate, just caught up. Good to see Sprott still in!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> not even gonna bother watching now that Toney is out


Why? Toney is shot to shit and not any better then the likes of Gavern and co. Minto and Sprott are the best guys in this PF.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Has Joshua fought yet?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Compare this one to the Welter one with Gaynor/foot/evans etc


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

There are numerous times where I curse the fact my family cancelled their subscription to Sky broadband (they have Virgin Media, so they still have the Sky Channels, most importantly Sky Sports and BoxNation!), meaning I cannot get Sky legally on my laptop, so I have to either watch it on my friends' laptop, or get a shit stream, both methods risk missing the undercard. This is not one of those times where I miss Sky TV!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Has Joshua fought yet?


On after this semi..


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Has Joshua fought yet?


no, after this fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Has Joshua fought yet?


nope, I think after this bout>?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Has Joshua fought yet?


Nope,he will be on after the semi final which is just about to start.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Has Joshua fought yet?


dont think so...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

To make this a truly great night Gavern needs to land a punch then ''woooooooo'' and then run and bounce of ropes and elbow drop canvas like Ric Flair then jump up and strut..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

enough replies @Ishy?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

@Ishy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sprott cant clinch on like that. Point deduction please.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

my picks not looking too good now


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sprott cant clinch on like that. Point deduction please.


Then we might get a 9-9 round


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

minto about to get job done.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> enough replies @Ishy?


:lol: My notifications have exploded!

Thank you @BoltonTerrier, @BHAFC, @Jim Kelly and @Ashedward :good


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

When did Toney become this legend that everyone is speaking of? A fat lazy drugs cheat who didn't show up to any of his big fights bar one against Iran Barkley. Stuff of legend that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that ref lets Sprott hold all the time...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wicked come back.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> When did Toney become this legend that everyone is speaking of? A fat lazy drugs cheat who didn't show up to any of his big fights bar one against Iran Barkley. Stuff of legend that.


fuck you


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sprott clinching all the time without warning. Calssic shit brit ref.:lol:


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Price will no doubt fight the winner.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Michael


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Audley would have been fucking brilliant in this..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref makes Luis Pabon (ref from Povetkin vs Wladimir) really proud.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> When did Toney become this legend that everyone is speaking of? A fat lazy drugs cheat who didn't show up to any of his big fights bar one against Iran Barkley. Stuff of legend that.


Nunn
Jirov
McCallum
Johnson

:conf


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Sprott he should win this now


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

poor Minto


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

How are you going to beat Sprott when he can clinch every time Minto comes close? Only three rounds. Sprott should have been warned early in the first round.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I had it 2-1 Sprott too.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sure you've all mentioned this but I've just tuned in now so...you'd fancy Larry to win the whole thing against this lot.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie Chambers on twitter after learning how much you make for winning Prizefighter:
_
Damn u make more in prize fighter then I made fighting both Adamek & mchunu ..damn

Since 2010 fights Rossy 10K , Adamek 30k , mchunu 10k..= #broke _

But he also admitted he made 1.5m for the Wlad fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

David Price advice to Anthony Joshua ''keep his feet on the ground''. Something David struggles to do :lol:.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This Joshua hype is surreal.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Matchroom Boxing @MatchroomBoxing*

*It's almost time for the big man, @LeBronJames! Sky Sports 1 NOW! instagram.com/p/gtlWUPFIAs/*



:rofl


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I don't think Joshua will win a strap. I think he will be an excellent domestic and euro level heavyweight, but will only be a top 10 contender on the world scene and will fall short.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ricky from Eastenders.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> David Price advice to Anthony Joshua ''keep his feet on the ground''. Something David struggles to do :lol:.


Haha!


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> There are numerous times where I curse the fact my family cancelled their subscription to Sky broadband (they have Virgin Media, so they still have the Sky Channels, most importantly Sky Sports and BoxNation!), meaning I cannot get Sky legally on my laptop, so I have to either watch it on my friends' laptop, or get a shit stream, both methods risk missing the undercard. This is not one of those times where I miss Sky TV!


tell me about your girlfriend bro because that story sux

why not get a cheap pay stream and get space and have sky showtime and hbo all the time ?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Pmsl hes a foot taller..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Eddie Chambers on twitter after learning how much you make for winning Prizefighter:
> _
> Damn u make more in prize fighter then I made fighting both Adamek & mchunu ..damn
> 
> ...


He was mandatory for Wladimir right? And the other purses are a joke... 10k? 30K against a Name like Adamek? And People wonder why many european fighters stay at home... they dont Need to travel anymore. I even think most decent names in europe make much more than that.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

i like joshuas shorts


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

When Wlad retires there will be plenty of straps avaliable joshua will get one at some point


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crean said:


> I don't think Joshua will win a strap. I think he will be an excellent domestic and euro level heavyweight, but will only be a top 10 contender on the world scene and will fall short.


I mean seriously...for all we now he could hide an glass chin. And of course he will look good amazing against the likes of Butlin.
When will these people ever learn?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

That jab is superb..


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Joshua is above these opponents. This is all pointless


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hmmm fast hands.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuck me those hands are fast!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He was mandatory for Wladimir right? And the other purses are a joke... 10k? 30K against a Name like Adamek? And People wonder why many european fighters stay at home... they dont Need to travel anymore. I even think most decent names in europe make much more than that.


He also says the purses for the Dimitrenko and Povetkin fights were 200k. So yeah, all his big paydays came in Europe.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ark at the arseholes who laugh at the man who's took a beating and still game enough to try and land punches on a man who's a lot bigger then him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That combination was nice.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Joshua is above these opponents. This is all pointless


Of course this is poibtless. And people are hyping him based on fighting this guys....Joshua looks good. Is he a future star? Who knows.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Very fast hands. Terrible mismatch though, just look at his opponent ffs :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tough kid. Was willing to throw down there. He's earned his money and deserves respect he could of went over in that first round.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Very fast hands. Terrible mismatch though, just look at his opponent ffs :lol:


but but but he went 6 rounds with mighty Hughie Fury:lol:


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

How much do you think the Hungarian got for that?

5k?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Even the fighters are sick of these early stoppages. "Fuck you, ref, we're fighting on."


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

silly stoppage the guy was punching back for fuck sake


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

If you're going to put Joshua in with journeymen at least find some that physically match up with him. Not short, tubby guys.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mismatch but he's fighting regularly and his next two fights lined up are decent


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Love it how ref rugby tackled him and he still kept throwing. Hes got a nasty streak. Thats good to see!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Crean said:


> I don't think Joshua will win a strap. I think he will be an excellent domestic and euro level heavyweight, but will only be a top 10 contender on the world scene and will fall short.


Baseon on him not even pretending to be Irish?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yet another garbage stoppage. It's a fight for fuck's sake, not a "let's see who can wobble who first" contest.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Impressive enough from Joshua. Yes, he was always going fo win against this level of opposition, but he shows fast hands, decent refelexes and power. Eager to see how he progresses next year.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Even the fighters are sick of these early stoppages. "Fuck you, ref, we're fighting on."


^ fucking refs need knee-capping.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Berliner said:


> but but but he went 6 rounds with mighty Hughie Fury:lol:


well he did...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why do these guys put so much pressure on the fighters shoulders..

Lennox Lewis FFS.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

that guy was awesome, he must have believed he could win :lol:

wish more no hope opponents were like that



so ive never seen hughie fury fight but heard loads of hype on here and other places, was he just taking the piss when fighting that guy or what? you really would expect a stoppage from any decent prospect imo


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I mean seriously...for all we now he could hide an glass chin. And of course he will look good amazing against the likes of Butlin.
> When will these people ever learn?


If he had a china chin it would have been exposed in the amateurs like Price's was.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Ref panicked there .

Work in progress obviously ... the the lad has some tools to work with.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> that guy was awesome, he must have believed he could win :lol:
> 
> wish more no hope opponents were like that
> 
> so ive never seen hughie fury fight but heard loads of hype on here and other places, was he just taking the piss when fighting that guy or what? you really would expect a stoppage from any decent prospect imo


Fury isnt a big puncher from what Ive seen..


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Baseon on him not even pretending to be Irish?


Huh?

Someone has a chip on their shoulder about something...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Fury isnt a big puncher from what Ive seen..


He is far away from being a good Puncher. But he is still very Young and might get more power.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Here we go again. There's been a death recently and another heavyweight in a coma, yet the referee should let a guy, who looks out of his depth, carry on. It's about time people had more respect for a referees decision to stop a fight when a fighter looks troubled.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Very impressed with his hand speed there


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

He looks a great prospect, but when he speaks I can't help thinking Joshua lacks a bit of confidence.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

King Horse said:


> If he had a china chin it would have been exposed in the amateurs like Price's was.


Thats bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like Avila has pulled out.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Potentially the most popular British heavyweight of all time? I dont know anyone who doesnt like him. If he continues to progress he could sell out massive arenas regularly..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes is wrong there at this level there is nothing wrong with fighting regular. At british level it will be a fight every 10-12 weeks. He's not going to burn out with the these fights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats bullshit.


Why is that bullshit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Holmes is wrong there at this level there is nothing wrong with fighting regular. At british level it will be a fight every 10-12 weeks. He's not going to burn out with the these fights.


you kind of have to shift through what he says.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

MATE. Joshua is gonna draw so much pussy it's unreal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Claypole said:


> He looks a great prospect, but when he speaks I can't help thinking Joshua lacks a bit of confidence.


Based on him not calling out Wlad Klitscko!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Claypole said:


> He looks a great prospect, but when he speaks I can't help thinking Joshua lacks a bit of confidence.


I think he's just trying to stay grounded and humble..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Why is that bullshit?


Wladimir was never stopped or down. Does he have a good chin?

Tua was stopped in the amateurs. Does he have a bad chin?

Froch got stopped in the amateurs. Does he have a bad chin?

Its ridiculous to say Joshuas chin is proven because he dindt get stopped as an amateur.:lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Josh looked good, bit of an early stoppage but you could tell the guy was going to be violently knocked out if it went on too much longer so meh


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Sounds like Avila has pulled out.


Glad. Hopefully they dont get an opponent who got knocked out in his like 10 last loses.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> you kind of have to shift through what he says.


True he was probably making a good point in a wrong way.Joshua should be allowed time to develop but people are impatient these days. If he gets the right fights at the right time he should be fine.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I think he's just trying to stay grounded and humble..


That's ok for now, but I expect to see a bit of attitude before too long.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

There's a danger with Joshua that he may become to experimental and look to do to much with perfection and will come unstuck. What i mean is with any sport sometimes you got to accept you can't be perfect but you can strive for it. Very rarely can you be punch perfect so you've got to accept it and crack on. 

He does seem like he's trying hard to be humble and thoughtful but i do worry he's the type to go away and overthink on his weaknesses and although it's a great attitude he's got to accept the odd mistake will happen and there will be fights where he will have to gut it out. I've seen fighters and footballers go away and get themselves wound up because they couldn't master something or do it perfect and it does become a problem. Like a sporting OCD.. 

Looked nice and relaxed tonight BTW. Didn't like how he reset though and Larry's right needs a bit more snap in his shots but i think he was enjoying it TBH.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

After 10 fights you don't want Joshua keeping this sort of activity against nobodies. He'll learn nothing.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wladimir was never stopped or down. Does he have a good chin?
> 
> Tua was stopped in the amateurs. Does he have a bad chin?
> 
> ...


Yeah, still it's better than someone like say price who was ko'd multiple times in the amateurs as a grown man


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats bullshit.


He fought Cammarelle twice and plenty of other world class fighters.

I highly doubt Joshua has a glass jaw.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wasn't he hurt at the Olympics?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

WOOOOO!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wladimir was never stopped or down. Does he have a good chin?
> 
> Tua was stopped in the amateurs. Does he have a bad chin?
> 
> ...


Anyone at heavyweight can get dropped and knocked out purley because of the punch power of the opponent. What @King Horse was saying was that if he has a "China Chin" (meaning really really shit and unable to take a clean shot) we would have found out about it in the ams.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

There's a very ugly crowd in tonight.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Anybody knowthe basic fee the fighters get for appearing in prizefighter?

I'm assuming they get one.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Anybody knowthe basic fee the fighters get for appearing in prizefighter?
> 
> I'm assuming they get one.


I think it used to be £4,000.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Anybody knowthe basic fee the fighters get for appearing in prizefighter?
> 
> I'm assuming they get one.


The runner up gets 16k


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Froch again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Ishy said:


> After 10 fights you don't want Joshua keeping this sort of activity against nobodies. He'll learn nothing.


Agreed. After Darch I would imagine it will be the end of the journeyman. I would start fighting guys like Hughes, Sprott, Dallas, Rogan, Skelton. Then move on to guys like Sosnowski, Tony, Sexton, McDermott, Towers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Claypole said:


> That's ok for now, but I expect to see a bit of attitude before too long.


so you can slag him off?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Winner £32k
Runner up £16k
SF £8k
QF £4k

£2k KO bonus..


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> so you can slag him off?


Not at all, I just like a bit of attitude.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch again!


:lol: Thought I was imagining that. Is it some kind of subliminal advertising?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Larry Holmes has been paid more than James Toney.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

For the very first time?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

King Horse said:


> For the very first time?


First time for Froch, sorry, I mean Sprott.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'For the very first time...the two time Prizefighter champion...'

Erm, forgetting somebody?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> 'For the very first time...the two time Prizefighter champion...'
> 
> Erm, forgetting somebody?


worst ring announcer

earlier he called anthony joshua the holder of the MBE


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

Well done mr sprott won me a couple of quid


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

he should stick to darts the twat


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I think Sprott would be a fine opponent David Price. If Price wants move forward with then Sprott needs to be dealt with in the next few months.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Glenn McCrory. :-(


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Not at all, I just like a bit of attitude.


You can see the attitude when he fights and I am sure you will see it when he is involved in fights with a big build up.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone else get turned on by Johnny Nelson?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Does anyone else get turned on by Johnny Nelson?


Why the fuck is Nelson doing the main presenters role tonight?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*@AndyLeeBoxing*



*Gavern should've stuck with the WOOOOO it was working! Well done Sprott, one of the nicest gut in Boxing.

:rofl
*


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't see how Joshua isn't going to pick up a belt at least, I mean people think Wilder will and Joshua is already better in every dimension bar raw power, and that's largely because Wilder loads up on his shots, and possibly handspeed. Still immensely quick in that department, still has natural power, much snappier jab, a more versatile offence - a more clinical, sharp puncher with more variation and more flowing ability to put combinations together and a much better counter puncher and body puncher, more composed, better punch selection, far superior footwork, Christ if Wilder can ever pick a belt up then Joshua sure as hell would.

Honestly, as long as he can hold a shot, develop 12 round stamina and learn to use his jab and footwork to deal with pressure and reset and trade with guys from the centre of the ring, he's going to beat most people in the heavyweight division, you'd fancy him over 4 or 6 rounds against most already, he'd probably spark Wilder within 3 or 4 fights. Reminds me of early Wlad, looks the complete article offensively.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the fuck is Nelson doing the main presenters role tonight?


Nelson is quickly climbing up the TV ladder. Soon he will be presenting a game show on ITV.

Seriously, this is how it starts.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Nelson is quickly climbing up the TV ladder. Soon he will be presenting a game show on ITV.
> 
> Seriously, this is how it starts.


Gladiators v Prizefighters? I think Wolf could have beat Larry O tonight..


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> How much do you think the Hungarian got for that?
> 
> 5k?


probably 1k

sure he has no idea its on national tv an all

maybe 1k per round or the same as a quarter final prizefighter guy

remember when the guy slapped josh a fe times really weak

and the crowd just laughed at him ?

disgusting "fight"


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Danny said:


> Can't see how Joshua isn't going to pick up a belt at least, I mean people think Wilder will and Joshua is already better in every dimension bar raw power, and that's largely because Wilder loads up on his shots, and possibly handspeed. Still immensely quick in that department, still has natural power, much snappier jab, a more versatile offence - a more clinical, sharp puncher with more variation and more flowing ability to put combinations together and a much better counter puncher and body puncher, more composed, better punch selection, far superior footwork, Christ if Wilder can ever pick a belt up then Joshua sure as hell would.
> 
> Honestly, as long as he can hold a shot, develop 12 round stamina and learn to use his jab and footwork to deal with pressure and reset and trade with guys from the centre of the ring, he's going to beat most people in the heavyweight division, you'd fancy him over 4 or 6 rounds against most already, he'd probably spark Wilder within 3 or 4 fights. Reminds me of early Wlad, looks the complete article offensively.


yeah dont worry about tough opponents


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Danny said:


> Can't see how Joshua isn't going to pick up a belt at least, I mean people think Wilder will and Joshua is already better in every dimension bar raw power, and that's largely because Wilder loads up on his shots, and possibly handspeed. Still immensely quick in that department, still has natural power, much snappier jab, a more versatile offence - a more clinical, sharp puncher with more variation and more flowing ability to put combinations together and a much better counter puncher and body puncher, more composed, better punch selection, far superior footwork, Christ if Wilder can ever pick a belt up then Joshua sure as hell would.
> 
> Honestly, as long as he can hold a shot, develop 12 round stamina and learn to use his jab and footwork to deal with pressure and reset and trade with guys from the centre of the ring, he's going to beat most people in the heavyweight division, you'd fancy him over 4 or 6 rounds against most already, he'd probably spark Wilder within 3 or 4 fights. Reminds me of early Wlad, looks the complete article offensively.


And tbh Joshua looks to have more power than Wilder did at the same stage

Let's not forget Wilder has gone 4-5 rounds with some utter bums, I remember him teeing off on Dustin nichols and nichols clowning him, it's not like all 30 kos are brutal ones


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad I was stuck at work tonight. The RBR was entertaining though, cheers lads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

Joshua appears to have all the ingredients. He is naturally athletic, naturally big and tall, he can perform under pressure and has a strong work ethic. It also appears that he is not fragile when it comes to taking a shot. The only real questions are whether he has the stamina to compete over 12 rounds, and whether he has a fighters heart (although the dominant heavyweight of the past 5 years has got by fine without one)

The only real negative that I saw from Joshua tonight was that he does leave himself open more than he needs to, and a fighter of his size doesn't need to fight that way. There is no need to take that kind of risk when you have every advantage over an opponent in terms of height and strength. That doesn't mean be negative, just be a bit smarter. He could actually become a more aggressive fighter that way.

He showed good timing, speed, power, accuracy, ring awareness, footwork. All round a good performance.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

This would be good for early 2014 like Jan / Feb

York Hall, quadruple heavyweight treat

Hughie Fury Vs Danny Hughes (rescheduled bout which was meant to take place tomorrow)
David Price (if sign for Matchroom) in a warm up fight
Michael Sprott Vs Audley Harrison (battle of the unified Prizefighter champions)
Main event = a slight step up for Anthony Joshua.

That would be decent IMO


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Joshua should fight one of this Prizefighter's participants in December.

Hearn might as well take advantage of those fighters' enhanced profiles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Joshua should fight one of this Prizefighter's participants in December.
> 
> Hearn might as well take advantage of those fighters' enhanced profiles.


He is fighting Darch in Decamber.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> He is fighting Darch in Decamber.


I was assuming he would win that and be able to fight again before the year is out, but that would probably be over doing things. January would make more sense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

King Horse said:


> I was assuming he would win that and be able to fight again before the year is out, but that would probably be over doing things. January would make more sense.


I think fights with Minto & Sprott would make sense next year.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Paullow said:


> This would be good for early 2014 like Jan / Feb
> 
> York Hall, quadruple heavyweight treat
> 
> ...


Great idea other than Audley, he needs to stop fighting, his fight would undermine the rest of the card.

Isn't Fury signed with Hennessey though, do him and Hearn play nice?


----------



## scurlaruntings (May 17, 2013)

Joshua is the truth. Right now he's better than Wilder. He could beat ANY of the guys tonight on PR. Id like to see Audley dragged out of whereever he is next year to test Joshua. As long as he keeps learning at the pace his at, and when chin checked isn't Herbie Hide or Audley the kids going to be a world champion. I'm firmly on this bandwagon and rooting for him all the way.

And shout out to my man Sprott. He caught life. But good to see him win again.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Can't see how Joshua isn't going to pick up a belt at least, I mean people think Wilder will and Joshua is already better in every dimension bar raw power, and that's largely because Wilder loads up on his shots, and possibly handspeed. Still immensely quick in that department, still has natural power, much snappier jab, a more versatile offence - a more clinical, sharp puncher with more variation and more flowing ability to put combinations together and a much better counter puncher and body puncher, more composed, better punch selection, far superior footwork, Christ if Wilder can ever pick a belt up then Joshua sure as hell would.
> 
> Honestly, as long as he can hold a shot, develop 12 round stamina and learn to use his jab and footwork to deal with pressure and reset and trade with guys from the centre of the ring, he's going to beat most people in the heavyweight division, you'd fancy him over 4 or 6 rounds against most already, he'd probably spark Wilder within 3 or 4 fights. Reminds me of early Wlad, looks the complete article offensively.


Oh please....
How good is his chin?
How good is his stamina? 
Defense?
Will to go through adversity?
Does he have big power? At the end it was a brit stoppage last night. Dude was fighting back and had still his legs after eating 3-4 bombs.

But keep hyping a top amateur who fight guys like Butlin and co. Joshua probably fought not worse opponents early in his amateur career.

I mean people also thought Price was the real deal.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Oh please....
> How good is his chin?
> How good is his stamina?
> Defense?
> ...


I agree with you.

Joshua looks good but his opponents at world amateur level will have been miles better than his early pro opponents.

Until he gets hurt or does 12 rounds or has to change his tactics midway through a fight,or face adversity,also very importantly can he punch hard for world level.we just don't know.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Oh please....
> How good is his chin?
> How good is his stamina?
> Defense?
> ...


I agree with this. The man beat Savon (questionably) Dychko, that Chinese fella and Cammarelle (questionably) they are absolutely on another dimension to this trash he's fighting now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> I agree with this. The man beat Savon (questionably) Dychko, that Chinese fella and Cammarelle (questionably) they are absolutely on another dimension to this trash he's fighting now.


I dont even mean world level. Joshua fought better opponents when he fought on national level very early in his career.

Only reason why Joshua fights these guys is because they want to get the hype starting. And as we see: It works. People allready think he is certainly a future belt holder and compare him with Lennox Lewis. Only because he looks great against the likes of Butlin and co.

There are so many examples. A fighter looks great against journeymens and when he stepped up he lost. Lets wait for the hype until Joshua beats someone halfway decent.:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

scurlaruntings said:


> Joshua is the truth. Right now he's better than Wilder. He could beat ANY of the guys tonight on PR. Id like to see Audley dragged out of whereever he is next year to test Joshua. As long as he keeps learning at the pace his at, and when chin checked isn't Herbie Hide or Audley the kids going to be a world champion. I'm firmly on this bandwagon and rooting for him all the way.
> 
> And shout out to my man Sprott. He caught life. But good to see him win again.


Was this last night? I hope not, I forgot Prize fighter was on :-(


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Was this last night? I hope not, I forgot Prize fighter was on :-(


Yep.

Probaly repeated on demand or sky sports it you want it.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yep.
> 
> Probaly repeated on demand or sky sports it you want it.


Fucks sake. 
I take it Joshua won?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Fucks sake.
> I take it Joshua won?


Yeah.all too easy.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah.all too easy.


I really rate him.
I think he'll have a really good career


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

It was awful, truly awful. I turned it off during the Sprott fight with the American guy Willis. Never been a fan of it but the quality has just gotten worse. How may times do we think it will be on in 2014?


----------



## scurlaruntings (May 17, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> It was awful, truly awful. I turned it off during the Sprott fight with the American guy Willis. Never been a fan of it but the quality has just gotten worse. How may times do we think it will be on in 2014?


Ahhh shaddaup you kill joy. The PR format is excellent. It's perfect for journeymen and domestic level fighters trying to make a name for themself. I had a great night at York Hall. And i'm sure most in attendance did too. Plus there were legends like Michael Watson, Larry Holmes and a few East End TV celebs present.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Couldn't believe larry Holmes was there.

He must be so impressed by our heavys.legg,little and olubamiwo.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

scurlaruntings said:


> Ahhh shaddaup you kill joy. The PR format is excellent. It's perfect for journeymen and domestic level fighters trying to make a name for themself. I had a great night at York Hall. And i'm sure most in attendance did too. Plus there were legends like Michael Watson, Larry Holmes and a few East End TV celebs present.


I would rather see it with younger guys who, for whatever reason, haven't got a break and need something like this to get their foot in the door. Not a punch drunk fighter and guys who have had 1 win/fight in years and have got no future in the sport.

Each to their own though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Had to laugh at sky's subliminal advertising.

Watt starts calling sprott froch and halling falls in line as well.

For half a round Michael sprott was froch.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Couldn't believe larry Holmes was there.
> 
> He must be so impressed by our heavys.legg,little and olubamiwo.


Larry is over hear doing Comicon I think.


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

Is everyone agreeing Tobey should have been in the final? fuckin poor show anyway. Surely he has to retire after losing in something as diabolical as Prizefighter??


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Oh please....
> How good is his chin?
> How good is his stamina?
> Defense?
> ...


Did you miss the bit where I said *IF *he can take a shot, shows 12 round stamina and can deal with pressure? Read a whole post before you respond next time with idiocy.

He's getting hype because he's got proven amateur pedigree, limitless potential and is already looking the goods, albeit against lowly competition. If you don't like hype, you're in the wrong sport.

People; don't categorize me in that when I have my own seperate opinions, and was never truly sold on Price.

Thanks.


----------

